# Power Pro



## Shez (18. Februar 2008)

Nein!!! Kein Pro und Contra. Zu dieser Schnur gibt es schon genug Meinungen.

Ich habe derweil mal nachgesehen wo man sie bekommen kann. Tja scheinbar fast nur in den Staaten. Selbst bei ebay ist das Angebot sehr dürftig.
Kennt jemand einen Shop  der diese Schnur in versch. durchmessern/Farben anbietet?

Falls nicht würde ich gern direkt in den Staaten bestellen. Mir sind die 36 $ Versandkosten allerdings zu teuer, deshalb würde ich mir die Kosten gern mit jemandem teilen.(Bei Interesse Pn)

Gruß Shez


----------



## sditges (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hi, schau mal hier, der ist günstig, de VK sind auch ok.
Mit Paypal gehts rel.schnell.


Link


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

kannst auch über angelsport-schirmer beziehen


----------



## mr.pink79 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Boardpartner www.thejigmaster.com zum Beispiel!#6


----------



## Shez (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Sauber, vielen Dank.!#6

Die Preise bei Schirmer sind in Ordnung und Auswahl ist ja reichlich vorhanden.

Gruß Shez


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

kann dir schirmer sowieso empfehlen,top beratung-preis und angebot.
wenn ich da anruf versuch ich immer uwe wangerin zu sprechen.


----------



## bertman (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



sditges schrieb:


> Hi, schau mal hier, der ist günstig, de VK sind auch ok.
> Mit Paypal gehts rel.schnell.
> 
> 
> Link



Hallo,

wenn ich die PowerPro in den USA bestellen möchte, bleibe ich dann unter der 20€ Zollgrenze?

gruss robert :vik:


----------



## duck_68 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Ich habe immer hier bestellt. (Wobei ich eben gesehen habe, dass die in den Versandkosten irrsinnig angezogen haben) Von der "metrischen" über Spro vertriebenen PowerPro halte ich übrigens nicht viel, wenn man die Durchmesserangaben der metrischen Variante mit der lbs Variante aus den Staaten vergleicht, wird man feststellen, dass dort etwas nicht stimmen kann! Mir ist z.B. die 0,19er (metrische Variante) in Norwegen ständig wie ein Bindfaden gerissen, wogegen die 20lbs (US-Schnur) gehalten hat! Rechnet man den Durchmesser der 20lbs um, kommt man auf ca. 0,23mm - Da kann dann bei der 0,19er mit angeblich 13kg Tragkraft etwas nicht stimmen! 
Gugst Du hier

Ich nehme zum Spinnfischen entweder eine 10lbs oder 15 lbs. Mir kommt aber nur die "US-Variante" auf die Rolle!


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

http://www.powerpro.com/press/news/details.asp?PP_PRESS_NEWS_ID=23


----------



## Florelli (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

36$ Versandkosten? Schick dem Shop mal ne Email, da kannste bestimmt was machen. Ich zahle für jede Spule (lasse wegen Zollfreibetrag nur einzeln verschicken) 6$ Versand.
Bei 25$ pro Spule und 6$ kommt man meisten auf ~19€ für 270m PowerPro.

Den Shop verrat ich aber nicht, ein bisschen Initiative beim suchen muss schon jeder selber zeigen.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Florelli schrieb:


> 36$ Versandkosten? Schick dem Shop mal ne Email, da kannste bestimmt was machen. Ich zahle für jede Spule (lasse wegen Zollfreibetrag nur einzeln verschicken) 6$ Versand.
> Bei 25$ pro Spule und 6$ kommt man meisten auf ~19€ für 270m PowerPro.
> 
> *Den Shop verrat ich aber nicht, ein bisschen Initiative beim suchen muss schon jeder selber zeigen*.




Dann hättest Du Dir Dein schlaues Posting auch sparen können|bla:|bla:


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Finde ich auch sehr schade, dass du uns den Shop nicht nennen möchtest @ florelli, denn ich wäre auch sehr interessiert gewesen ne Power Pro aus USA zu bestellen, weil ich die deutsche Variante leider zum :v finde (nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht) und darum auch keine Power Pro bei irgendnem deutschen Händler mehr bestellen werde. Von der Ami-Variante habe ich hingegen bislang nur positives gehört.


----------



## bertman (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hi, 

hab jetzt mal Hier bestellt. bleibst du unter den 22€ wegen der Zollgrenze. sind 20€ und nen paar kaputte!

Mal abwarten, wie lange das ganze dauert^^

Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## Aachener (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Was ist denn so besonders an der Schnur??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Mein Tip:

http://stores.ebay.com/Scissortail-Sports

Hier für 20$ in allen Farben und Tragkräften, dazu 7$ Versand.

Habe da jetzt zum 2. mal bestellt, schnell und ohne Probleme...#6


----------



## paddyli (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

es gibt unterschiede zwischen der power pro ausn staaten un unserer in deutschland??inwiefern?


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



paddyli schrieb:


> es gibt unterschiede zwischen der power pro ausn staaten un unserer in deutschland??inwiefern?




http://www.powerpro.com/press/news/details.asp?PP_PRESS_NEWS_ID=23

und 

http://www.powerpro.com/using/specs.asp

Einfach mal im zweiten Link die Durchmesser nachrechnen. 

Ein weiterer Unterschied ist, das Spro anscheinend reichlich verdienen möchte (oder die Händler) und die US-PP um einiges günstiger ist.


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Erstmal danke an, diejenigen, die hier keine Geheimnisse gemacht haben und die entsprechenden Shops verlinkt haben. Werde es mal wagen und zum ersten mal was im Amiland bestellen.

@ paddyli: Mit der deutschen Power Pro hatte ich schon viel "Spass". Vor einigen Jahren, wo ich noch wenig Spinnfischen war hatte ich das erste Mal eine 0,15er in grün. Die "ging so". Anfangs klasse Tragkraft, nach einiger Zeit (und seinerzeit relativ wenigen Einsätzen) kam es aber trotz No Knot-Verbinder auch zu recht starkem Tragkraftverlust. Muss sagen, dass ich damals noch ohne Vorfach geangelt habe und sicherlich die Steinpackung ihren Teil beigetragen hat. 
Dann hatte ich mal eine grüne 0,19er. Die war ebenfalls anfangs sehr stark, aber das war auch schon nach wenigen Tagen vorbei. Außerdem war die Einfärbung ziemlich mies, schon nach ein paar Tagen war die Schnur fast weiß. 
Eine richtige Katastrophe war mal eine andere grüne 0,15er. Damit konnte ich am ersten Angeltag einen guten Wels landen. Aber auch da weniger Tage später extremer Tragkraftverlust. Die Schnur ließ sich per Hand leicht zerreißen, bei minimalen Hängern ebenso. 
Zuletzt hatte ich mal eine rote 0,15er. Die hat immerhin 2 Monate mehr schlecht als recht überlebt. Die Tragkraft ging bei der zwar nicht so schnell den Bach runter, aber ließ auch merklich nach. Dafür war bei dieser ein sehr starkes Ausfasern zu beobachten.

Beschädigte Rutenringe sind bei diesen Geschichten auszuschließen, da ich mit anderen Schnüren nicht so immense Probleme hatte.

Also aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen muss ich sagen, die deutsche Power Pro ist die schlechteste Geflochtene, die ich bisher gefischt habe. Und da kann in meinem Fall auch nicht von mal einer "miesen" Spule die Rede sein. Ich hasse diese Schnur!!!!!!!!!!! Der letzte Dreck, den ich kenne!!!!!!! :r Selbst die Fireline ist noch besser und die finde ich schon miserabel. Ich könnte mich heute noch ärgern, dass ich diesen Shit trotzdem immer wieder gekauft habe.#q

Naja, ich hoffe die US-Variante ist dann wirklich besser, dann werden Power Pro und ich vielleicht doch noch Freunde.


----------



## Shez (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Habe mir nun dank Schleien Stefan 300 yd /0,19 in red gekauft. Danke nochmal für den Tip.

@All: ich denke diejenigen die nun tatsächlich in den Staaten gekauft haben sollten anschließend hier mal wieder ihre Erfahrungen kund tun, gerade diejenigen die vorher bereits die deutsche Schnur kannten. #6

Gruß Shez/Mario


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hab eine 10lb... jedoch recht viele Tüddel geworfen. Wird nun bald gegen FC/Mono ausgetauscht.


----------



## Dart (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Veit schrieb:


> Erstmal danke an, diejenigen, die hier keine Geheimnisse gemacht haben und die entsprechenden Shops verlinkt haben. Werde es mal wagen und zum ersten mal was im Amiland bestellen.
> 
> @ paddyli: Mit der deutschen Power Pro hatte ich schon viel "Spass". Vor einigen Jahren, wo ich noch wenig Spinnfischen war hatte ich das erste Mal eine 0,15er in grün. Die "ging so". Anfangs klasse Tragkraft, nach einiger Zeit (und seinerzeit relativ wenigen Einsätzen) kam es aber trotz No Knot-Verbinder auch zu recht starkem Tragkraftverlust. Muss sagen, dass ich damals noch ohne Vorfach geangelt habe und sicherlich die Steinpackung ihren Teil beigetragen hat.
> Dann hatte ich mal eine grüne 0,19er. Die war ebenfalls anfangs sehr stark, aber das war auch schon nach wenigen Tagen vorbei. Außerdem war die Einfärbung ziemlich mies, schon nach ein paar Tagen war die Schnur fast weiß.
> ...


Hi Veit
Ich hab hier in Thailand 50lbs Power Pro auf eier Daiwa Zillion, das ging ein paar Monate gut, mittlerweile ist die Tragkraft lächerlich gering.
Entweder gibt es da etliche Kopien, oder die vertickern ihre Ausschußware ins Ausland|krach:
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Marco O. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Veit schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe die US-Variante ist dann wirklich besser, dann werden Power Pro und ich vielleicht doch noch Freunde.




Meinst du echt, dass es zwei verschiedene Power Pro Schnüre gibt |kopfkrat

Ich fische Power Pro seit vielen Jahren und für mich ist es immer noch mit eine der besten Schnüre am Markt.


----------



## Werner G (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Bei der Adresse in Tulsa habe ich inzwischen mehrmals bestellt.
Einen echten Unterschied zwischen der in Amiland bestellten Power Pro und meiner alten Schnur habe ich in den wenigen Wochen jedenfalls nicht bemerkt.
Allerdings habe ich auch nicht die Feststellung von Veit gemacht, 
dass die merklich schneller aufrauht als meine anderen Geflochtenen.


----------



## Tilo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Schnur!!!!!!!!!!! Der letzte Dreck, den ich kenne!!!!!!! :r Selbst die Fireline ist noch besser und die finde ich schon miserabel. Ich könnte mich heute noch ärgern, dass ich diesen Shit trotzdem immer wieder gekauft habe.#q
> 
> Naja, ich hoffe die US-Variante ist dann wirklich besser, dann werden Power Pro und ich vielleicht doch noch Freunde.


 
Sorry Veit, aber das was du da erzählst kann und will ich nicht so stehen lassen, komisch, dass anderer Angler, incl. mir solche Probleme von der PowerPro nicht kennen. Habe eine grüne 19er PowerPro auf meiner Zanderrute für die Elbe. Die ist da nun schon 9 Monate drauf und ich habe die fast ausschließlich viel in der Elbe gefischt. Ich habe auch mit meiner anderen Rute solche Probleme nicht, da ist eine rote 15er seit ca 6 Monaten drauf. Naja es kann ja jeder seine Meinung haben, aber ich fische seit ca. 4 Jahren PowerPro und die einzige Mistspule die ich mal hatte, habe ich gerade aus den USA, da waren nämlich immer wieder irgendwelche Knoten zwischen, es sah aus, als ob sie irgendwe verschweist waren. Leider ist es dann mit dem Umtauschen richtig schlecht. Außerdem wundert es mich, dass du hier Schnüre empfiehlst, die meiner Meinung nach absolute Billigproduktion sind. Deine aktuell beworbene Schnur, saugt sich mit Wasser voll wie ein Schwamm und verursacht selbst auf guten Rollen Perrücken ohne Ende. Frag mal Schuschek und René. Aber da du ja selbst Fireline, eine Schnur, die sich Jahrelang bewehrt hat, als absoluten Schrott bezeichnest, weiß ich auch nicht, was du uns sagen willst. Nartürlich ist Fireline nicht für jeden Einsatz gut, aber gerade als Weitwurfschnur (nimmt nämlich kaum Wasser auf) oder auch in 0,08 oder 0,10 Stärken eine ansolute Topschnur auch zum Verticalfischen. Ich nutze die Fireline in 13 schon seit Jahren zum Meerforellenfischen, sowohl Wurfweiten als auch alle andere Eigenschaften sind vollkommen in Ordnung für eine Schnur in dieser Preisklasse. Als Elbetwisterschnur ist sie wegen dem Abrieb nicht zu empfehlen und in dickeren Größen wird sie zugegeben sehr steif. Kommt halt wirklich drauf an, wofür man sie nehmen will.

Alles in Allem muss man sich über eine im großen und ganzen gute Schnur wie die PowerPro nicht dermaßen abfällig und unagemessen äußern, da reicht auch, "gefällt mir nicht weil:". Man muss sich ja schon als völliger Anfänger und bekloppt fühlen, nur weil man diese Schnur fischt und zufrieden ist.

Im übrigen will ich gar nicht mitzählen wie oft du in den letzten 3 Jahren irgendwelche Schnüre schlecht oder gut fandest. Du wechselst ziemlich oft. Scheinbar ist nichts gut genug.

Grüße Tilo


----------



## duck_68 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Marco O. schrieb:


> Meinst du echt, dass es zwei verschiedene Power Pro Schnüre gibt |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich fische Power Pro seit vielen Jahren und für mich ist es immer noch mit eine der besten Schnüre am Markt.




Vergleiche doch einfach mal die Durchmesser mit den Tragkraftangaben der metrischen und zölligen Schnüre, dann wirst Du merken dass dort etwas nicht stimmen kann


----------



## serge7 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Nochmal eine Meinung von mir zur PowerPro: Fische die jetzt in 0,13 und 0,15 seit einiger Zeit auf Hecht-/ und Zanderkombos und bin sehr zufrieden.

Begründung: Sehr abrieb- und knotenfest. Einzig die Farbe bleicht nach einiger Zeit auf den ersten Metern etwas aus, ich meine allerdings daß das normal ist und ähnlich bei anderen Schnüren.


----------



## Tilo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Mh, Angaben haben doch bei Schnüren noch nie richtig gestimmt. Ich denke das ist immer ein Frage des Messverfahrens und da kann es gut sein, dass das in USA anders geshen wird. Allein das Umrechnen bereitet manchmal schon Schwierigkeiten, der werden plötzlich halbe oder ganze Kilos verschluckt oder hinzugedichtet wenn man mal nachrechnet. Und es stehen beide Angaben bei manchen Produkten auch noch auf der selben Packung und stimmen nicht.

Grüße
Tilo


----------



## Dart (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Veit hat es wohl etwas krass formuliert, aber wie schon weiter oben erwähnt habe ich auch durchaus schlechte Erfahrungen mit meiner Power Pro gemacht. Was natürlich nicht heissen soll das da jede Spule Müll ist. Vielleicht hab ich ja was aus der Montagsproduktion erwischt. Mir ist die 50lbs Schnur vorgestern 2 mal beim Hängerlösen, ohne wirklich starken Druck gerissen, und nicht am Wirbel...mittendrin. Ringeinlagen hab ich bereits aus scharfe Stellen, Einschnitte etc. untersucht...Fehlanzeige.
Ich hab mir die Schnur auch gekauft weil sie einen sehr guten Ruf hat, werde wohl jetzt erstmal zu nem anderen Hersteller wechseln.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## duck_68 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Tilo schrieb:


> Mh, Angaben haben doch bei Schnüren noch nie richtig gestimmt. Ich denke das ist immer ein Frage des Messverfahrens und da kann es gut sein, dass das in USA anders geshen wird. Allein das Umrechnen bereitet manchmal schon Schwierigkeiten, der werden plötzlich halbe oder ganze Kilos verschluckt oder hinzugedichtet wenn man mal nachrechnet. Und es stehen beide Angaben bei manchen Produkten auch noch auf der selben Packung und stimmen nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> Tilo




komischer Weise habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrung mit der metrischen Variante sammeln müssen, die zöllige lbs Variante aus den USA hingegen hat bislang beim Spinnfischen und in Norwegen sehr gut gehalten. Evtl gibt PowerPro ja in den USA eine Knotenfestigkeit und in Europa eine lineare Festigkeit an - das könnte schon einen Unterschied im Durchmesser erklären....


----------



## taxel (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hi,

ich habe auch nur die besten Erfahrungen mit der Power pro in 0,15 mm gelb gemacht. Gekauft habe ich von Großspule im Ladengeschäft beim örtlichen Fachhändler. Die 0,28 habe ich in grün, allerdings noch nicht intensiv gefischt.

Vielleicht ist ja mehr gefälschte Schnur unterwegs als gedacht. Auf der ersten Seite dieses Tröts hat jemand einen Link gepostet, unter dem direkt bei PP in USA vor gefälschter gewarnt wird und die echte und gefälschter Verpackung genau verglichen werden.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Werner G (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Die einzigen Geflochtenen welche sich bei mir ähnlich verhalten haben als von Veit beschrieben, waren eine Billigst-Dyneema von 1-2-3 und die Whiplash pro sinking.
Letztere benutze ich  ausschließlich zum Feedern.
Aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Veit (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Also aus meiner persönlichen Sicht habe ích nichts zu krass formuliert, denn die 4 verschiedenen Power Pro-Füllungen, die ich bisher gefischt habe, waren nun mal nur von mittelmäßig bis supermegasch...e. Und da die Power Pro ja auch nicht die günstigste ist, muss ich sagen, dass das es aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen heraus nunmal bei diesem miserabelen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ne Mistschnur ist.
Ich glaube es doch jedem, der damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat gerne, aber mir ist es nuneinmal ganz anders ergangen und das sage ich hier auch ganz unbeschönigt.
Das ich so oft die Lieblingsschnur wechsle, finde ich eigentlich nicht. 
Ich habe mehrfach die Spiderwire gefischt und sage da ohne Abstriche, dass sie klasse ist. Zuletzt hatte ich die Gigafish-Powerline und auch, wenn sie nicht ganz mit der Spiderwire mithalten kann, weil sie relativ schnell ausfärbt und auch ein wenig ausfasert ABER eben trotzdem über längere Zeit ziemlich tragkraftstabil bleibt und auch rund ist, zählt sie für mich durch den sehr ansprechenden Preis dennoch zu den guten Geflochtenen. Richtig topp ist noch die Geflochtene von Gamakatsu, die hatte ich letztes Jahr mal sehr günstig bei Schirmer gekauft und war mit ihr wirklich in allen Punkten sehr zufrieden (rund, farbstabil, robust). Wenn ich die mal wieder irgendwo zu nem günstigen Kurs sehe, würde ich sie auf jeden Fall wieder nehmen.
Spiderwire, Powerline und die Gamakatsu würde ich dementsprechend jedem der mich fragt empfehlen und das war hier im Board eigentlich auch schon öfters nachzulesen.
Zur Fireline gabs erst vor ein paar Tagen einen gesonderten Thread und wenn man sich da das Umfrageergebnis mal ansieht, sind erstaunlicherweise viele andere Boardies auch der Meinung wie ich, dass sie gerade zum Uferspinnangeln nicht viel taugt. Sie ist absolut nicht abriebfest und außerdem nicht wirklich rund. 
Habe noch zwei, drei weitere Geflochtene über die Jahre gefischt, die aber weder besonders positiv noch besonders negativ in Erinnerung geblieben sind.
So, ich denke, ich habe meine Meinung ausreichend begründet und bleibe auch bei dem was ich zur Power Pro geschrieben habe. Für mich eine ganz schlechte Schnur, zumindest die deutsche Variante von Spro! - Wer damit glücklich wird - Bitteschön, ich freue mich für diejenigen sehr!!!
Und dass es offenbar wirklich unterschiede zwischen der US-PP und der deutschen gibt, habe ich nun schon so oft hier im Board gelesen und auch schon persönlich von anderen Anglern gehört, dass ja doch irgendwas dran sein wird.
Veit wirds testen.


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Tja ich fische die PowerPro aus Deutschland mittlerweile seit ein paar Jahren,und weder FL noch Spiderwire haben sich so bewährt wie diese Schnur.

Der Preis? 13.50 €/100m
Ich seh das ein wenig anders,schließlich kann ich auch für hunderte von Euros Gufis und Co versenken jede Saison und bestell sie wieder nach,warum sollte ich dann bei einem der wichtigsten Teile beim Angeln sparen?

Der letzte Test war eine 0,15er Fireline in Pink,ja man kann sie gut sehen,das ist auch der einzige Vorteil,die kringelt sich auch nach Wochen,des fischens noch wie eine 0,35 Mono,die jahrelang auf einer Ersatzspule im Keller gelegen hat
Mit den dünneren Varianten treten diese Probleme allerdings nicht auf,tja wie auch immer ich bleib bei der von mir bevorzugten Schnur und kann sie ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



972631 schrieb:


> Der Preis? 13.50 €/100m
> Ich seh das ein wenig anders,schließlich kann ich auch für hunderte von Euros Gufis und Co versenken jede Saison und bestell sie wieder nach,warum sollte ich dann bei einem der wichtigsten Teile beim Angeln sparen?



Die "deutsche" PP wird auch in den Staaten gebastelt, jedoch kommen die Fälschungen wohl nicht in den Staaten vor. 

Fälschung #1

Fälschung #2

Dazu kostet die PP drüben viel weniger ~ 13-15€ / 300 yds (ohne Porto).


----------



## Werner G (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Cool,
alle Power Pro Spulen die ich habe und je hatte sehen weder noch aus.


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Werner G schrieb:


> Cool,
> alle Power Pro Spulen die ich habe und je hatte sehen weder noch aus.




Und die neuen sehen noch ganz anders aus, denn die sind mit einer Aufspulhilfe.....zumindest die 135m Spulen

Wir fischen die PowerPro nun auch schon seit 2 Jahren in den Durchmessern 0,13 und 0,10 und in den Farben Gelb und Phantom Red.

Bisher gab es keinen Grund über die Schnur zu klagen.......

Die Schnur, die hier in D verkauft wird, wird nicht in D hergestellt, so ein Schmarrn. Ok....die Angaben mögen etwas anders sein, aber das einzigst Deutsche was man auf den Spulen liest ist die Meterangabe, der Durchmesser und die Tragkraft


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Schnur, die hier in D verkauft wird, wird nicht in D hergestellt, so ein Schmarrn. Ok....die Angaben mögen etwas anders sein, aber das einzigst Deutsche was man auf den Spulen liest ist die Meterangabe, der Durchmesser und die Tragkraft



Ja das ist ist mir klar,wollte auch nur sagen,das ich die Schnur halt hier beziehe und nicht aus den USA oder sonstwo

Martin


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



972631 schrieb:


> Ja das ist ist mir klar,wollte auch nur sagen,das ich die Schnur halt hier beziehe und nicht aus den USA oder sonstwo
> 
> Martin



So war das ja auch nicht gemeint gewesen |supergri


----------



## serge7 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die "deutsche" PP wird auch in den Staaten gebastelt, jedoch kommen die Fälschungen wohl nicht in den Staaten vor.
> 
> Fälschung #1
> 
> ...


 
Danke Dir für den Link. Schnell meine Spulen überprüft und meine sind ORIGINAL.#6 Das würde sich dann ja auch mit meinen bisherigen sehr guten Erfahrungen mit der Schnur beim Uferjiggen decken.

Trotzdem lasse ich auch allen "Gegnern" der Schnur ihre Meinung. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ein paar andere von der schlechten Qualität der Schnur überzeugen... Dann kann ich nämlich noch ein paar günstige Spulen im Ausverkauf abstauben...


----------



## Felix 1969 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Diese Power Pro Schnur hab ich bei meinem Dealer erworben(versandkostenfrei).Mir völlig egal woher die kommt,ich fisch keine andere mehr#6


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

@honeybee

Kein Problem:vik:

@Felix 1969

|good: dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen

Martin


----------



## Werner G (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

@ Honeybee:
Richtig.
Die 270m Spulen sind auch mit Aufspulhilfe.

Ansonsten:
Hätte mich auch wirklich gewundert, wenns es tatsächlich einen gravierenden Unterschied geben würde - den hätte ich dann nämlich verschlafen 

@ Felix:
Gibt schon noch bessere Schnüre, aber die kosten deutlich mehr.


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Werner G schrieb:


> @ Honeybee:
> Richtig.
> Die 270m Spulen sind auch mit Aufspulhilfe.



Echt? Komisch.....die bietet Spro gar nicht an. 

Denn da gibt es nur 135m, 455m und 1370m


----------



## Werner G (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Sicher?
300 Yards /270m  ....habe gerade keine Spule greifbar,
würde mich aber zumindest wundern, wenn ich mich da irre.


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Werner G schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 300 Yards /270m  ....habe gerade keine Spule greifbar,
> würde mich aber zumindest wundern, wenn ich mich da irre.



Gaaaaaaaaaanz sicher #6 Gibt es nicht über Spro.......

Kann dann nur ne Spule aus den USA sein


----------



## Werner G (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Ja klar, meine ich doch.
Meine neuen Spulen sind aus Tulsa/USA.

Nur -wie schon erwähnt-
wenn Veit dort bestellt obwohl er mit der hier gekauften so extrem unzufrieden war, 
dann ist das Geld meiner Erfahrung nach in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Naja die anderen Längen (135m, 455m, 1370m) sind auch längen aus den Staaten (150yds, 500yds, 1500yds). 
Warum Spro allerdings hier keine 270m verkauft weiß der Teufel... knappe 300m sind eine gute Länge, z.B. für die Küste. Da kann ich mir doch keine 455m Spule kaufen und 150m von den teuren Zeug wegwerfen?


----------



## paddyli (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

hy leutz...
ich hab hier bei negativen eigenschaften einer schnur die schlechte farbstabilität gelesen..is das so schlimm wenn die ersten meter ausbleichen,hat das auswirkung auf tragkraft,knotenfestigketi,abribfestigkeit...etc.?


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Naja die anderen Längen (135m, 455m, 1370m) sind auch längen aus den Staaten (150yds, 500yds, 1500yds).
> Warum Spro allerdings hier keine 270m verkauft weiß der Teufel... knappe 300m sind eine gute Länge, z.B. für die Küste. Da kann ich mir doch keine 455m Spule kaufen und 150m von den teuren Zeug wegwerfen?



Naja das habe ich mich auch schon seit längerem gefragt. Manchen sind 135m zuwenig und im Gegenzug 455m zuviel.

Ich werde am Donnerstag mal mit dem Herrn Kummer (Geschäftsführer Spro Deutschland) telefonieren und den Denkanstoß geben.

Schließlich gibt es von der Fireline auch 270m Spulen.




> Ja klar, meine ich doch.
> Meine neuen Spulen sind aus Tulsa/USA.
> 
> Nur -wie schon erwähnt-
> ...



Die PowerPro die hier über Spro vertrieben wird, ist genau die gleiche Schnur......


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag mal mit dem Herrn Kummer (Geschäftsführer Spro Deutschland) telefonieren und den Denkanstoß geben.
> 
> 
> 
> Die PowerPro die hier über Spro vertrieben wird, ist genau die gleiche Schnur......




Würd mich sehr interessieren, was dabei rauskommt... spro ist eh komisch...


Muss da die selbe sein, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 2 Schnüre herstellen, wovon eine schlechter sein soll. Das würde kaum Sinn ergeben. Der Vorteil der Ami-Version liegt einfach darin, dass die Angaben nicht gemogelt sind, wie es hier auf dem deutschen Markt bei JEDER BESCHI**ENEN GEFLOCHENEN ist. Überall steht etwas möglichst dünnes, mit möglichst viel Tragkraft drauf - im schlimmsten Fall stimmt beides nicht, im besten Fall die Tragkraft.


----------



## Werner G (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



paddyli schrieb:


> hy leutz...
> ich hab hier bei negativen eigenschaften einer schnur die schlechte farbstabilität gelesen..is das so schlimm wenn die ersten meter ausbleichen,hat das auswirkung auf tragkraft,knotenfestigketi,abribfestigkeit...etc.?


 
Da geht der Überzug ab. An linearer Zugfestigkeit verliert sie deshalb aber nicht zwangsweise.
Ist bei anderen geflochtenen Schnüren mit Coating auch so.


----------



## Andy.F (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hallo Leute will mir die Schnur auch aus den Staaten holen.
Wie ist das denn nochmal mit dem Zoll usw entweder hol ich eine 270m oder 455m gibts da denn eine genaue Zollgrenze?Der Versand ist bei den meisten ja billiger wie hier.


----------



## bertman (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Hallo Leute will mir die Schnur auch aus den Staaten holen.
> Wie ist das denn nochmal mit dem Zoll usw entweder hol ich eine 270m oder 455m gibts da denn eine genaue Zollgrenze?Der Versand ist bei den meisten ja billiger wie hier.



Hallo Andy.F,

musst inklusive Versand unter 22€ bleiben!

links hast du ja oben schon einige gepostet bekommen. 

Gruss Robert


----------



## Lenkers (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

guckst du hier http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

Aber schön unter 22 euro bleiben, also nur eine Rolle pro Sendung.


----------



## Andy.F (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Oh super dachte schon dann kommt noch der Zoll mit dabei.
Noch ne Frage ne 0,15 Schnur ist doch die 20 lb oder?


----------



## Lorenz (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hi |wavey:



* wo wir schon beim Zoll sind:
Wieviel darf man importieren ohne das man was blechen muss?
Also wenn man den Kram im Koffer mitherbringt meine ich...*


Ich könnte mir von nem Freund von meinem Bruder was mitbringen lassen.Bin aber am überlegen ob sich der Aufwand lohnt! Bei den Versandkosten gibts keinen so großen Unterschied (ob innerhalb der usa oder usa nach D) |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Barschbändiger (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hallo, 

deutsche Online-Shops:

www.Gt-angelshop.com  14,50€
www.jerkbait.com  14,95€
www.pro-fishing.de 15,95€
www.angelcenter-kassel.de 17,95€

Preise beziehen sich auf 100m

Ich fische mit dieser Schnur schon Jahre und könnte nix schlechtes sagen. Einziger winziger Makel ist meiner Meinung nach dass sie ein bißchen auswäscht.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Alternativ bei dem Link den ich oben schon genannt habe:

7,07 € / 100m inclusive Versand bei einer 300yard-Spule |rolleyes


----------



## Andy.F (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Billiger als in den USA gibts hier nix und werde auch dort bestellen.
Nur die größe weiß ich noch nicht da ich ja die 0,15 brauche muß ich dann 15lb bestellen oder nicht? Kennt Ihr mir noch einen Shop nennen der Rapalaköder het suche den Minnow Spoon Weedles der mit Einzelhaken. Am besten auch so ein Shop wo schon die Preise in Euro dabei stehen wie oben der.


----------



## Lorenz (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Nur die größe weiß ich noch nicht da ich ja die 0,15 brauche muß ich dann 15lb bestellen oder nicht?



*Vergiss einfach den Durchmesser!* 

Zum Beispiel beim Hechtfischen am Flüsschen oder Teich kommt man mit den 15lbs (~7kg) gut aus.Wenn die Situation es erfordert,dann nimm eine oder zwei Nummern stärker!  

Was hast du denn bisher an Schnürren gefischt?
Also mit welchen realen Tragkräften? Das gibt dir auch eine Orientierung in welche Richtung es gehen sollte!





Andy.F schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr mir noch einen Shop nennen der Rapalaköder het


Guck mal bei ebay! Da gibt es einige Anbieter die Rapala Sachen günstig anbieten (vorallem auch mit "Sofort-Kaufen"-Option" ,quasi wie ein normaler Onlineshop).Ansonsten mal bei bass-pro und cabelas umgucken...


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Die 0,15 mm PowerPro ist aber imho nur die 10lb Variante!
Also Vorsicht, dass du keine zu dicke Schnur bestellst.


----------



## Werner G (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Die Schnur wähle ich für gewöhnlich nach der erforderlichen Tragkraft aus.


----------



## taxel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hi,

die 0,15-er hat gut neun kg Tragkraft. Das wiederum entspricht 20 Pfund. 1 lbs (lbs = Pfund, nicht Libbs!!!) = ca. 450 gramm.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

0,15 mm = 9kg lineare Tragkraft --> ca. 4,5 kg Nassknotenfestigkeit --> ca. 10lb
So wäre jetzt meine Rechnung, da geflochtene Schnüre ca. 40-50% an Tragkraft beim Knoten verlieren.


----------



## taxel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



orchidee schrieb:


> 0,15 mm = 9kg lineare Tragkraft --> ca. 4,5 kg Nassknotenfestigkeit --> ca. 10lb
> So wäre jetzt meine Rechnung*, da geflochtene Schnüre ca. 40-50% an Tragkraft beim Knoten verlieren.*



Ach so hast du gerechnet. Aber gegen das Problem hat uns doch Petri den No Knot oder gescheite Knoten gegeben, wie z. B. den Sixteen

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Andy.F (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Normal fische ich immer 0,19 auf den Hechtruten.
Diese soll für Zander usw sein hatte sonst die 0,12 von Spiderwire drauf und war recht zufrieden nur die Farbe ging schnell weg über die Power Pro hab ich nur gutes gehört.
Also sollte ich dann die 10 oder 8 lb nehmen???? Und was hätte die dann für Durchmesser?


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die 0,15-er hat gut neun kg Tragkraft. Das wiederum entspricht 20 Pfund. 1 lbs (lbs = Pfund, nicht Libbs!!!) = ca. 450 gramm.
> 
> ...





.... alles schön und gut, wenn Du Dir aber jetzt den Durchmesser der 20lbs (inch in mm umgerechnet) in den PP Spezifikationen ansiehst, wirst Du feststellen, dass die 20lbs erheblich stärker ist als die 0,15er nämlich ca. 0,23mm!!


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



> Ach so hast du gerechnet. Aber gegen das Problem hat uns doch Petri den No Knot oder gescheite Knoten gegeben,....


Ja, genau. Deshalb reicht es ja auch die 10lb Variante zu bestellen, wenn man mit NoKnot eine Tragkraft von 8-9kg haben will.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Normal fische ich immer 0,19 auf den Hechtruten.
> Diese soll für Zander usw sein hatte sonst die 0,12 von Spiderwire drauf und war recht zufrieden nur die Farbe ging schnell weg über die Power Pro hab ich nur gutes gehört.
> Also sollte ich dann die 10 oder 8 lb nehmen???? Und was hätte die dann für Durchmesser?




die 10 lbs entspricht etwa 0,15mm (0,006" X 25,4mm = 0,1524mm)
die 8lbs hat einen Duchrmesservon ca. 0,13mm (0,005" X 25,4mm = 0,127mm)


----------



## Schuschek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Geh doch mal ganz einfach in den nächstgelegenen Angelladen. Da kannst du dir bestimmt einige anschauen und dann deine Entscheidung treffen. Zur Sache mit den minderwertigen Deutschlandschnüren: Ich kann mir auch wie viele andere nicht vorstellen, dass zweimal die gleiche Schnur in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten hergestellt wird. Würde auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. Ich persöhnlich kenne einige Leute die diese Schnur fischen und damit sehr zufrieden sind. Es kann natürlich immer mal eine Fehlproduktion geben. Da kann bei jeder Schnur mal passieren. Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Tatsache, dass gleiche Produkte aus den USA immer besser sein müssen. Im Preis gebe ich da Recht aber bei der Qualität glaube ich es nicht, außer es gibt wirklich zwei Modelle wie bei einigen Shimanorollen. Aber zwei Modelle der gleichen Schnur? Aber alles ist natürlich Möglich.


----------



## Lorenz (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



orchidee schrieb:


> 0,15 mm = 9kg lineare Tragkraft --> ca. 4,5 kg Nassknotenfestigkeit --> ca. 10lb
> So wäre jetzt meine Rechnung, da geflochtene Schnüre ca. 40-50% an Tragkraft beim Knoten verlieren.




Werden die US-Schnürre mit der Nassknotenfestigkeit ausgezeichnet? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
*Bist du dir da sicher?*

Dann müsste eine 10lbs PP (aus usa) viel dicker sein als eine 5kg tragende PP aus der EU !??? |kopfkrat#c|uhoh:

*
Verwirrung pur!?! 


*


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



> Dann müsste eine 10lbs PP (aus usa) viel dicker sein als eine 5kg tragende PP aus der EU !???


So ist es; die 5kg-Leine aus Euroland ist identisch mit der 5lb-Schnur aus Übersee.


----------



## taxel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



orchidee schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Deshalb reicht es ja auch die 10lb Variante zu bestellen, wenn man mit NoKnot eine Tragkraft von 8-9kg haben will.



;+ 10 lbs (Pfund) sind rein rechnerisch 4,5 Kilogramm. 

Oder meinst du die 10 Pfund beziehen sich auf die Knotenfestigkeit und durch Verwendung von No Knot könnte man mehr aus der Schnur rauskitzeln???


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



> Oder meinst du die 10 Pfund beziehen sich auf die Knotenfestigkeit und durch Verwendung von No Knot könnte man mehr aus der Schnur rauskitzeln???


Ja, so wurde es mir zumindest erklärt.
Die Amerikaner geben bei der Tragkraft immer die Nassknotenfestigkeit an, die aber durch die Verwendung von NoKnots erheblich verbessert werden kann.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hat jemand eine *fundierte Aussage*, dass bei lbs-Varianten die Nassknotenfestigkeit angegeben ist, oder ist dies nur eine *"Vermutung"??????*


----------



## Lorenz (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine *fundierte Aussage*, dass bei lbs-Varianten die Nassknotenfestigkeit angegeben ist, oder ist dies nur eine *"Vermutung"??????*


*Das tät ich auch gern wissen! 
Ich bin gespannt :g*


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Das tät ich auch gern wissen!
> Ich bin gespannt :g*



Stimmt!

Aber bitte dann mit dem entsprechenden link


----------



## Fun (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Ich kann euch was aus eigenen Tests sagen.

Ich hab daheim die 20lb Power Pro und die 15lb Power Pro, beide aus den USA. Hab beide mit ner Federwage und No Knotes getestet. Die 15lb ist bei 11,2kg gerissen, die 20lb bei 12kg ! Beides im trocken zustand. Wenn man jetzt selbst etwas genaues wissen möchte, nehme man einfach Power Pro, Zugwage, No Knotes oder Knotet selbst und macht das ganze Nass.


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hier mal ein link:
http://powerpro.com/using/specs.asp
Hier wird zwar nicht explizit ausgesagt, dass die Amerikaner die Nassknotentragkraft angeben, aber man kann die Tabellen doch sehr schön vergleichen.
Zu beachten ist, dass in der US-Tabelle die dünnste Stärke (5 lb) fehlt.
Die in der amerik. Tabelle angegebenen Durchmesser in inch können in mm umgerechnet werden und ergeben dann mehr oder weniger genau die richtigen Durchmesser für EU.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



orchidee schrieb:


> Hier mal ein link:
> http://powerpro.com/using/specs.asp
> Hier wird zwar nicht explizit ausgesagt, dass die Amerikaner die Nassknotentragkraft angeben, aber man kann die Tabellen doch sehr schön vergleichen.
> Zu beachten ist, dass in der US-Tabelle die dünnste Stärke (5 lb) fehlt.
> Die in der amerik. Tabelle angegebenen Durchmesser in inch können in mm umgerechnet werden und ergeben dann mehr oder weniger genau die richtigen Durchmesser für EU.



Diese Seite hatte ich auch schon mehrfach in meine Postings eingebunden Die Tabellen sagen eigentlich nur aus, dass die Tragkraft-/Duchmesserverhältnisse bei den lbs und metischen Varianten vollkommen unterschiedlich sind! 
Von einer Nassknotentragkraft steht dort nämlich überhaupt nichts!#t


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



orchidee schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> Die in der amerik. Tabelle angegebenen Durchmesser in inch können in mm umgerechnet werden und ergeben dann mehr oder weniger genau die richtigen Durchmesser für EU.



.... welche dann aber überhaupt nicht zu den Durchmessern für die Tragkräfte der metrischen Schnüre passen!!!


----------



## taxel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Und nach metrischen Angaben gibt es 14 Schnür, nach dem amerikanischen System gibt es nur 13 ;+

Es sollte sich wirklich mal einer äußern, der schon Schnüre nach beiden Spezifikationen vergleichen konnte. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## orchidee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



> .... welche dann aber überhaupt nicht zu den Durchmessern für die Tragkräfte der metrischen Schnüre passen!!!


Doch, doch.
Fang doch einfach mal ganz unten bei der metrischen Tabelle an:
0.89 mm sind umgerechnet exakt 0.035 inch
0.76 mm sind 0.0299 inch
0.56 mm sind 0.022 inch usw.

Diese berechneten inch-Werte jetzt mit der oberen Tabelle vergleichen. Ich finde, das passt schon.
Somit kann man dann schlussfolgern, dass die Tragkraftwerte (welche sich ja bei gleichen Durchmessern in den 2 Tabellen unterscheiden) unterschiedlich zustande kommen (im Falle der oberen Tabelle eben Nassknotenfestigkeit).


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



orchidee schrieb:


> Doch, doch.
> Fang doch einfach mal ganz unten bei der metrischen Tabelle an:
> 0.89 mm sind umgerechnet exakt 0.035 inch
> 0.76 mm sind 0.0299 inch
> ...



Wenn Du Dir meine vorangegangenen Postings durchliest, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich bereits die 8 & 10lbs umgerechnet habe das passt schon - stimmt! aaaaber zu den errechneten metrischen Durchmesseren passen die Tragkräfte überhaupt nicht - und daraus zu schließen, dass es sich um die Nassknotentragkraft handelt ist etwas wage - Du vermutetst eben nur, dass es die Nassknotentragkraft ist, weil es zufällig passt.... Aber ohne eine Herstellerangabe ist das alles ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen - eben alles nur eine VERMUTUNG!

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Die Untertreibung der Schnurtragkräfte bei den in USA verkauften Schnüren ist aber doch schon lange hinlänglich bekannt :g, die Schnüre halten zugesichert sicher etwas mehr. Die Art der auf die nominale Schnurtragkraft*klasse* ausgelegten Angelei und Rekorde legt das auch nahe.

Effektive Schnurtragkraft ist ungleich Schnurtragkraftklasse.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine *fundierte Aussage*, dass bei lbs-Varianten die Nassknotenfestigkeit angegeben ist, oder ist dies nur eine *"Vermutung"??????*




Schreib mal eine eMail an PowerPro #6. Normalerweise sollten die dir helfen können, wer sonst?

Ich weiß nicht wie nett und kometent die sind, aber Sunline hat mir auch geantwortet und wenn die das schaffen, dann auch die Amis von PP.


----------



## Andy.F (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

So Leute hab mir jetzt die 10 lb bestellt und 18 € und bisje bezahlt mal gespannt wann es da ist.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Schreib mal eine eMail an PowerPro #6. Normalerweise sollten die dir helfen können, wer sonst?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie nett und kometent die sind, aber Sunline hat mir auch geantwortet und wenn die das schaffen, dann auch die Amis von PP.



Moin Chrizzi,

mir ist es eigentlich vollkommen wurscht, ob PP da die Nassknotentragkraft angibt oder nicht - entscheidend ist, dass sich die metrischen extrem von den inch Schnüren unterscheiden - und anscheinend ist die hier verbreitete Meinung es würde sich um die Nassknotentragkaft handeln, alles nur reine Spekulation!!

Ich habe meinen Entscheidung für mich schon lange getroffen - ich kaufe keine metrischen mehr - nur die lbs-halten was drauf steht

Grüßle 
Martin#h


----------



## Shez (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Sooooo,
habe nun heute nach genau 11 Tagen die Power Pro red aus den Staaten erhalten. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Fälschung! 

Guter Tip Stefan, danke nochmals.

Habe sie heute kurtz zum Stinangeln eingesetzt. Bin recht angetan was die Wurfeigenschaft betrifft. Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Nur so am Rande.... 

Ich warte schon 6 Wochen auf meine Power Pro aus den Staaten. Letzte Woche hat mir der Händler versichert eine 2. Lieferung rauszuschicken, da die erste leider in Verlust geraten ist. 

Ich bin mal gespannt...., ohne Tracking No. konnte ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, ob überhaupt jemals Ware verschickt wurde. 

Jetzt hoffe ich, daß ich überhaupt noch Ware bekomme. Ansonsten hätte ich das Geld für die Großspule in den Sand gesetzt...., denn gezahlt ist lange per paypal.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Andy.F (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Also ich hatte ja am 23 bestellt und heute war sie da sieht super aus und sehr dünn (10lb)
werde mal noch testen was sie aushält aber bis jetzt sehr gute Schnur


----------



## ok1 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Also ich habe bei Innox (Hersteller) nachgefragt. Es gibt nur eine Produktion Schnüre. Die US-Schnüre und die Europastrippen sind identisch. Die Unterschiede in den Spezifikationen erklären die mit den unterschiedlichen Standards. US testet standardisiert die Tragkraft und Europa den Durchmesser.

Die Tragkraft/Bruchlast wird an der trockenen Schnur und ohne Knoten gemessen. Mehr Infos gab es auch auf Nachfrage nicht.

So viel mehr wissen wir da auch nicht. Wie der Det sagte: In US sind die eher vorsichtig mit der Bruchlastangabe und in Europa wird ja bei Schnüren ohnhin schamlos gelogen. Das kennen wir aus dem Monofilbereich.

Für die Vorsicht spricht auch der Beitrag hier mit Zitat vom Inhaber der Innox. Kurz: PowerPro (die 50lb Variante) geht mit gut 30% Reserve aus der Fabrik. Vielleicht fliesst das in die deutschen Werte mit ein. Quasi ohne Reserve. Nebenbei - der Tipp des Inhabers: alle 2-3 Jahre Schnur austauschen.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Werner G (7. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



ok1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei Innox (Hersteller) nachgefragt. Es gibt nur eine Produktion Schnüre. Die US-Schnüre und die Europastrippen sind identisch.


 
Danke !!! :vik:
Und Gruß an all die Spezies welche eine klare Trennlinie sahen #h


----------



## FPB (7. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

wir haben hier bestellt und werden auch weiter bestellen sind zufrieden mit lieferung

http://stores.ebay.com/James-Tackle

ABER LEIDER IST JETZT SCHONZEIT !!!!
die schöne schnur.....

gruß


----------



## Andy.F (7. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

So Leute hab sie jetzt mal daheim getestet muß sagen ist jetzt meine Lieblingsschnur.
10 lb hatten mit No Knot ca 8-9 Kg was ich für super halte und auch richtig beschrieben.
Dagegen meine 0,17 Spidere Wire (16,5kg) ist bei 6-7 Kg gerissen.
Jetzt nur noch Power Pro aus USA und viel billiger ne gute Mono kostet ja schon fast soviel


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hallo welche Schnur würdet ihr denn eher Empfehlen die Tuffline xp oder die Power Pro?Gruß Holger


----------



## Andy.F (7. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

also jetzt fisch ich nur noch Power Pro USA besser wie Spidere Wire


----------



## seatrout61 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande....
> 
> Ich warte schon 6 Wochen auf meine Power Pro aus den Staaten. Letzte Woche hat mir der Händler versichert eine 2. Lieferung rauszuschicken, da die erste leider in Verlust geraten ist.
> 
> ...



Bei Problemen hilft der PayPal Käuferschutz
https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/cps/general/PBPInfo-outside

Meine PowerPro 300y/10lbs war nach 10 Tagen ohne Probleme da, für 18,xx €


----------



## Rheinangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

So, meine US - Lieferung ist dann doch nach gut 8 Wochen eingetrudelt. Der Verkäufer hat nach meiner 3. (freundlichen) Anmahnung ne 2. Spule verschickt und diese war dann nach ca. 10 Tg. da.

Ende gut - alles Gut.

Die Schnur macht nen guten Eindruck - allerdings ist mir überhaupt nicht klar mit welcher deutschen Schnurstärke ich diese US - Variante vergleichen soll. Ich habe die 30lbs. Schnur bestellt und glaubte die 0,23er (habe ich schon auf ner anderen Rolle) zu erhalten. Bekommen habe ich aber wohl eher die 0,28er, welche nach deutschen Angaben 20KG. tragen soll....?? 

Ganz klar ist mir das System nicht, aber demnach wird die Ami - Schnur, im Vergleich zur deutschen, deutlich höher in der Tragkraft liegen als angegeben. (sprich: die 0,28er soll 20kg tragen - trägt aber lt. Ami nur 30lbs.)


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Moin!

In meinem letzten BassPro lag auch ne dicke Spule PowePro 15lb. Die Schnur macht
optisch und beim aufspulen einen guten Eindruck. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich noch nie
eine Schnur hatte die so "staubt" beim ersten spulen.

Ich lass beim ersten Mal alles durch ein nasses Tuch laufen. 
Danach was der Lappen schööön gelb 

Im Moment hat die Leine noch ne recht starke Steifigkeit 
ich denke jedoch, dass sich da nach 1-2 Tagen legt.


----------



## Jetblack (25. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

So, und jetzt noch was für die ganzen Theoretiker und Mutmasser   ..sorry, bin grad fies drauf.

Zumindest PP20 und PP30 ist nahezu die gleiche Schnur vom Durchmesser und von der Tragkraft. Die Durchmesserangaben sind stark geschönt bzw. die Label der Rollen einfach falsch. Dies ist kein einmaliger Befund, sondern wurde von Walko mehrfach festgestellt (auch für andere Durchmesserangaben)

Einen Aspekt hat noch niemand in's Feld geführt - oder ich hab's überlesen - Amerikaner haben es mit dem Metrischen System nicht so und da liegt vermutlich der Hase im Pfeffer. Die Seite von Innovative Textiles ist im Bereich der Schnurstärek und Tragkräfte seit meiner "Motz-Mail" bzgl. der abweichenden Angaben vor vier Jahren zu dem Thema nicht geändert worden.



> 10 lb hatten mit No Knot ca 8-9 Kg was ich für super halte und auch richtig beschrieben.


Wieso ist das richtig beschrieben? - die Schnur ist doppelt so reissfest, wie sie sein sollte. Es kann allerdigns sein, dass Du hier noch einem weiteren Marketing Instrument der Amerikaner auf den Leim gegangen bist - die schreiben nämlich Folgendes auf die Spulen:

30 lbs Test (Tragkraft der PP - Durchmesser ca. 0,26mm)
8 lbs Dia. (Tragkraft von Mono mit vergleichbarem Durchmesser)
3000 Yards (Lauflänge)

PP ist dennoch eine der besten Geflochtenen die ich kenne ...aber man sollte sie erst mal in den Händen halten, bevor man was falsches kauft 

Aber die Angaben sind hier wie drüben ...total daneben !


----------



## climber (26. März 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch nochmal die Schnurtest's angesehen,
also die Durchmesser 15/20/30lb unterscheiden sich wirklich kaum.
Allerdings die Tragkräfte von der 20lb und 30lb schon, wiederum die 15lb und die 20lb sind von der Tragkraft fast gleich.
Die Tragkräfte sind aber bei der PP mit einem Fragezeichen versehen und viel zu ungenau.

climber


----------



## taxel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hallo,

aus den Staaten habe ich mir eine Spule 10 lb PP kommen lassen. Da ich bisher beim deutschen Fachhändler gekaufte PP in 0,15 mm auf der Rolle habe, konnte ich beide jetzt direkt vergleichen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es die selbe Schnur. Meine 0,15 mm ist zwar schon 1,5 Jahre alt und entsprechend ausgebleicht. Trotzdem würde ich sie gleichsetzen. Einen Reißtest, Betrachtung unter dem Mikroskop oder ähnliches habe ich allerdings nicht gemacht.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Gute Info, Danke!

Was steht denn eigentlich bei der deutschen Verpackung als Tragkraft drauf? Vermutlich wesentlich mehr als 5kg, oder?


----------



## taxel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Hallo Stefan,

laut Katalog hat die 0,15 mm 9 kg. Das kommt auch ungefähr hin. Ich verwende die PP zusammen mit dem 9,2 kg Drennan Seven Strand. Bei Hängern reißt mal die Schnur und mal das Vorfach.

Hast du 15 lb PP auf deiner Jerke? Die war gefühlt (ohne direkten Vergleich) etwa wie meine 0,14 mm / 12 kg Climax. Und die hat sich im Laden beim direkten Vergleich exakt wie die 0,19 mm PP angefühlt. Deswegen wäre mein Tipp: 

0,15 mm = 10 lb
0,19 mm = 15 lb

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Das passt ja dann mit der Angabe von Tacklwarehouse überein.

http://img380.*ih.us/img380/3169/unbenanntgy1.jpg
Quelle: Tacklewarehouse.com
http://img380.*ih.us/my.php?image=unbenanntgy1.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Würde ich auch so sehen, wobei ich halt immer wieder die Unterschiede in der Tragkraftangabe faszinierend finde...

Das die Durchmesserangabe dann halt auch wieder gelogen ist kommt dann noch dazu...

Aber das muss wohl auf dem deutschen Markt so sein, wer lauter brüllt hat recht, hinterfragt wird das selten... Als ich mal bei Gi***ish wegen der übel gelogenen Werte für ihre Schnur Pow***ine nachgefragt habe wurde ich aufs übelste angemacht das das hier halt so ist...

Aber offensichtlich will das der deutsche Verbraucher so!


----------



## taxel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Die Amis stapeln wohl gern tief, um die Schnuren in niedrigere Tragkraftklassen einzuordnen. So kann man dann mit einer 10 lb Schnur angeln, die aber real deutlich mehr trägt. Das ist gut um Schnurklassenrekorde aufzustellen. |uhoh:

In Europa spielen Schnurklassen kaum eine Rolle, dafür ist die Tragkraftangabe ein Verkaufsargument ...


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

Die Tragkraft- und Durchmesserangeben erscheinen mir auch immer etwas suspekt...einzige positive Ausnahme bildet hier meiner Meinung nach die Stroft GTP. Man prahlt zumindest nicht mit wahnwitzigen Tragkraftangaben. Typ 3 trägt offiziell 6kg (eher etwas mehr) und hat dabei einen Durchmesser von ~0,20mm. Ist für mich schwer vorstellbar, dass andere Hersteller aus wesentlich dünneren Durchmessern wesentlich mehr Tragkraft herausholen sollen, zumal die WAKU-Schnüre nicht als die schlechtesten gelten.
Ich kenne einige Angler, die sich wundern, warum ich "nur" mit einer 6kg-Schnur fische, ihre trägt immerhin 9 oder gar 12kg. Meines Erachtens reicht zum Zanderfischen bei wenig Hindernissen im Stillwasser auch locker die Typ 2 mit 4kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Slotti (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das passt ja dann mit der Angabe von Tacklwarehouse überein.
> 
> http://img380.*ih.us/img380/3169/unbenanntgy1.jpg
> Quelle: Tacklewarehouse.com
> http://img380.*ih.us/my.php?image=unbenanntgy1.jpg




Fische hauptsächlich die 8 und 10lb , ich hätte die Schnüre etwas dünner geschätzt...aber man täuscht sich halt  
Der Import aus den USA lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, was Preis/Leistung betrifft meiner Meinung eine der besten Schnüre am Markt

Das die 10lb eine ~0,15er und die 15lb dann "nur" eine 0,18er sein soll kann ich fast nicht glauben, die erste in USA bestellte Spule war eine 15lb und das ist im vergleich zur 10lb schon ein ziemlicher Strick. Die 15lb war mir persönlich zu dick die Tragkraft ist aber ziemlich beeindruckend. Beim Hängerlösen mit großer Kraftaufwendung ist bei der 15lb der Jighaken im Hakenbogen gebrochen...die Schnur hat gehalten!!


----------



## taxel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Slotti schrieb:


> Fische hauptsächlich die 8 und 10lb , ich hätte die Schnüre etwas dünner geschätzt...aber man täuscht sich halt



Die Durchmesserangaben sind Blödsinn. Es ist einfach nicht vernünftig messbar, bzw. es fehlt ein standardisiertes Messverfahren. Im Laden hatte ich die 0,15 mm PP und die 0,12 mm Climax in der Hand. Die wirkten absolut identisch. Man könnte auf die Idee kommen dass die Climax eine umgelabelte PP ist.



Slotti schrieb:


> Das die 10lb eine ~0,15er und die 15lb dann "nur" eine 0,18er sein soll kann ich fast nicht glauben, die erste in USA bestellte Spule war eine 15lb und das ist im vergleich zur 10lb schon ein ziemlicher Strick. Die 15lb war mir persönlich zu dick die Tragkraft ist aber ziemlich beeindruckend. Beim Hängerlösen mit großer Kraftaufwendung ist bei der 15lb der Jighaken im Hakenbogen gebrochen...die Schnur hat gehalten!!




Die 0,14 mm Climax fische ich für's ganz Grobe bei vielen Hängern. Wie oben schon geschrieben denke ich, dass sie der 15 lb PP etwa entspricht. Die beiden sind tatsächlich im Vergleich zur 0,15 mm PP schon ganz ordentliche StrickeStrick. Sie tragen aber auch 3 Kilo mehr und haben sich für das brutale Hängerlösen bestens bewert.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Tragkraft- und Durchmesserangeben erscheinen mir auch immer etwas suspekt...einzige positive Ausnahme bildet hier meiner Meinung nach die Stroft GTP. Man prahlt zumindest nicht mit wahnwitzigen Tragkraftangaben. Typ 3 trägt offiziell 6kg (eher etwas mehr) und hat dabei einen Durchmesser von ~0,20mm. Ist für mich schwer vorstellbar, dass andere Hersteller aus wesentlich dünneren Durchmessern wesentlich mehr Tragkraft herausholen sollen, zumal die WAKU-Schnüre nicht als die schlechtesten gelten.
> Ich kenne einige Angler, die sich wundern, warum ich "nur" mit einer 6kg-Schnur fische, ihre trägt immerhin 9 oder gar 12kg. Meines Erachtens reicht zum Zanderfischen bei wenig Hindernissen im Stillwasser auch locker die Typ 2 mit 4kg Tragkraft.




warum auch mehr gegen hindernisse gibts vorfächer und ich will den fisch ja nicht aus dem wasser heben dafür gibts kescher undmeist sind ja die rollen gar nicht ausgelegt dafür  wirklich 12kg bremskraft zu haben also wird die schnur da sowieso nie voll belastet-außer ich ziehe nicht über die rolle sondertn mit der hand bei einem hänger zum beispile und verliere nicht soviele köder durch die stärkere schnur...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> [/color]meist sind ja die rollen gar nicht ausgelegt dafür  wirklich 12kg bremskraft zu haben



Such mal ne Spinnrolle mit einer Bremskraft von mehr als 6kg, und versuche die dann mal mit der Rute aufzubringen - keine Chance...

Das Problem ist eher das die meistzen Schnüre ja nicht mal annähernd die Tragkraft haben die draufsdteht, da musst Du schon in Deutschland Schnur mit 10kg kaufen damit sie 6kg hält... (Positive Ausnahmen wie die Stroft lassen wir mal aussen vor...)


----------



## Bobster (28. November 2008)

*AW: Power Pro*

...so kleine orientierungshilfen gibt es schon...

http://www.eftta.com/german/line_testing.html?cart=12279080776942375

oder auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54586


...stimme aber im großen und ganzen der allgemeinen
Auffassung zu:

Unser Kaufverhalten wird uns zum Nachteil ausgelegt 

... Bio Eier.....Schnurstärke.....Lehmann Brothers...|kopfkrat

Bobster


----------

